# Get a Kidney Ultrasound - My story.



## 1234infinity (Aug 27, 2015)

Hey I'm A

I'm a 15 year-old boy. I grew up with periods of intense pain on my left hip/abdominal area climaxing with vomiting, nausea, constipation, all my life, with probably 5-8 days a month on average of stuff like this all my life. The pain was always worse than the vomiting. I'd get drenched in sweat sometimes, or get chills, etc.

Anyways when I was 8 a gastroenterologist diagnosed me with cyclical vomiting syndrome, as my mom has a history of intense migraines on her head. When I was 12, another gastroenterologist wasn't sure, but blood tests and X-Rays didn't show anything.

So earlier this year I was peeing very dark pee, like blackish. I went to a weekend urgent care and the doctor prescribed me some antibiotics for a "urinary tract infection", which is weird because I'm not sexually active at all, and that UTI in men is generally from anal sex.

The antibiotics seemed to clear it up. However, a couple months later I get the same dark pee. I see my regular pediatrician's office. The doctor, of course finds lots of protein in my blood. She orders a blood test and an ultrasound on my kidney. I go downstairs to get my ultrasound, as the pediatrician is next to the local adult hospital. 30 mins later my mom gets a call "go to the children's hospital ASAP". My left kidney, the side where I got the pain all these years, was extremely enlarged, and my right was enlarged to a lesser degree.

So, after an ER visit, a CT scan, a renal scan, and a urologist outpatient visit, I'm on track to remove a blockage between my left kidney and my ureter next month. Apparently, this blockage was causing hydronephrosis, making my left kidney's function to decrease and swell up, which was causing these stomach pains all my life. The "UTI", after all was just some sort of popped blood vessel in my pee, that by chance, after 15 years of my life, the blood kinda showed up, which made me get a kidney ultrasound, by chance.

My urologist was angry and he said that generally this blockage happens in utero and should've been detected then. If not then, the latest he's ever seen hydronephrosis detected like this was a kid who was like 10 years old, if not at a toddler age. Any basic ultrasound taken at any point of my life would've discovered this.

So basically my surgery is next month - once the blockage is removed I should immediately no longer deal with any stomach issues like cyclical vomitting syndrome, according to my urologist.

Its crazy how I had to live 15 years of my life with this condition. I think after I get surgery I'm going to see a therapist because this whole thing is very depressing to me, I've cried a few times the past couple weeks, not necessarily from my still-ongoing CVS syndromes, but how this went undetected for so long and I feel like I could've done so much more with my childhood.

Lesson of the day: get a kidney ultrasound as soon as you can. X-rays won't pick up on this, and gastroenterologist might not either.

I'd be more than happy to talk about this.









Love,

A

P.S - Another take-away: If you have a child, be aggressive in finding a solution. Any moment looking at pseudo-science like Naturopathy, or letting a gastroenterologist just sit back and relax, is a wasted moment, a wasted year, a wasted lifetime.


----------



## dlind70 (Aug 7, 2015)

Yes, great. Make sure to care for your kidneys too. They like coconut fat in the morning go for a walk after you eat the coconut. Cranberries and grapes eaten near 5:00-7:00 pm. Cranberry products are putting potassium straight into the kidneys.


----------

